# Imadipro



## Spursup (Jul 4, 2018)

I sprayed talstar and imadipro several weeks ago to help get rid of sod webworms and gnats. I used 1 oz talstar/K and .6oz of imadipro/k. Webworms still eating grass and gnats still everywhere. Where did I go wrong? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Did you water it in and how many gallons per Sq ft did you use? You have a coarse spray tip like a teejet AI?


----------

